# Embarrassing Question, But Here It Goes...



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I have been having the worst time sleeping for the last few months, and I'm about to be tired of it







It doesn't matter if I drink 1/2 cup water before bed, or 1/2 a gallon. I still have to wake up to tinkle about 6 times (I kid you not...) a night. I usually only sleep about 7 hours or so, so it's every hour!! I have an idea of how often I'm getting up, because there is a digital clock right beside my bed. And every time I have to go, it's a LOT. And I don't get it, because I'm consciously TRYING not to drink much before bed, because I feel so exhausted, and never feel fully rested because of all the trips to the potty







(My Colitis causes some nightly trips to the potty, but NOTHING like my bladder...) And I probably go 6 or more times during the hours that I'm awake







Is that normal to have to tinkle THAT MUCH?? Especially at night?? My husband sort of pokes fun at me, because he doesn't even have to go BEFORE he lays down, and I thought EVERYBODY did that?? He must have one strong bladder. Because he drinks a ton of water, and still doesn't have to get up like I do. I also drink a lot of water during the day, but I do try to stop a couple hours before bedtime so that maybe I'll do better, but I never do







Sorry for the embarrassing topic, but I'm just flustered and wanted to see what yall thought...


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Ah, please, don't be embarrassed! What it sounds like is an overactive bladder. They have pills for this and they work wonders, so I hear. Ask your doctor-your symptoms sound identical to the ads I see on TV commercials.......Good luck!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

It's nothing to be embarassed about and I bet your dr won't even blink when you mention it!







So please do talk to the doc!It could be an overactive bladder, signs of blood sugar problems, an undiagnosed bladder infection, or who knows what else. But I bet there is something that can help!


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I too can relate with the nightly trips to the bathroom. I thought after I had surgery in April to address a "fallen bladder" that I would not have to go through this anymore. WRONG. I also went to the doc to see if I might be a diabetic, (my dad is), but it didn't appear I had that problem.







I too try to reduce the amount of fluid I drink close to bedtime. Are you on any meds? I beginning to think it could related. Any one had problems with meds making you tip toe to the potty at night? I have had problems sleeping through the night, regardless if the call of nature is asleep.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

The guy I am dating also has an overactive bladder. (makes it easier for him to understand my IBS)







There is nothing to be embarrassed about AM.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Since you don't report any pain with this process, I don't think it's interstitial cystitis. (Believe me, you don't want it to be that.) I had similar symptoms for over two years, until I had a laproscopy last March to remove a large, benign ovarian tumor. It was pressing on my bladder and causing the urgency and frequency. Now, although my IBS is mostly D-type, during occasional bouts of C, I get the same symptoms, probably caused by pressure from a full bowel. I'm told that endometriosis can also attach to the bladder, with similar results. There are literally dozens of reasons for this condition, and I don't know if I would simply take pills for an "overactive bladder" until other causes are ruled out. Maybe you should find a good urologist or uro-gynecologist.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I realize that my bladder has issues your doesn't right now (like, oh, say, 25 pounds of fetus and assorted support systems resting on it







), but I have found that if I have my last drinks of water or whatever for teh day no less than two hours before bedtime, I only have to get up once or twice a night. Except for tooth-brushing and nighttime pill-taking water, of course...


----------



## bkisis (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey, I actually wrote this long reply but I pressed the wrong button and it deleted everything...so this is a summary of what I said.....I've had all the same prob u have, getting up in the middle of the night, going every hour during the day, urgency and the feeling of incomplete evacuation....I also had pain though. But everyone has different symptoms.My gyno thought it was overactive bladder as a result of a lap (for endo) I had previously. She put me on Detrol la....it helped for a little, but stopped working completely after a while. To make a long story short, she sent me to a urologist and he did a cystoscopy, bladder biopsy and hydrodistention...I was asleep for all this.Turned out that my bladder was very irritated and worn away and he diagnosed me with Interstitial Cystitis. There's no conclusive test for this....it's like IBS. They rule everything else out first then they do a cystoscopy to take a look and see if they can see anything.You should definitely see a uro and have them check it out to make sure..don't wait....I waited 6mos to go to a uro b/c my gyno thought it was overactive bladder and my bladder ended up being extremely worn away (the linning). Hopefully it's not IC, b/c it's just as difficult to deal with as IBS and endo....Take care, and I hope u get some answers  Feel free to PM me if u have any ques....


----------



## Pat.. (May 27, 1999)

I did hear somewhere that IBS can cause an irritation to the bladder.. not sure if it is true but thought I would add. Hope you feel better


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

AMcCall,It could be any one of a number of things listed by the others, but the most important thing for you to do is to see a Urologist as soon as possible. A Urologist will be able to help you so much more than a G.P. or even a Gynecologist would. When you make your appointment, tell the receptionist that you have a frequency of urination problem and you need to be seen as soon as possible. Don't feel the least bit embarrassing. Almost everyone will have a problem with their bladder sooner or later.The Urologist will test your bladder for "capacity", do a urine specimen test for infection, blood tests (perhaps) to rule out diabetis, etc.The main thing is that it's very important to get it checked out as soon as possible. Even if it turns out to be just a "spastic" bladder, it's important to get on some meds to calm it down--the longer it stays "spastic", the more prone you will be to infections because it stays so irritated all the time.Let us know what you find out.I have a "spastic bladder" due to the Fibro and IBS. I also get a lot of bladder infections and that's not fun!"Haste" to a Urologist.


----------



## bluesclues (Dec 30, 2001)

I have a similar problem, however I think that it is all physcological for me. I am a light sleeper and usually don't sleep much at night. Everytime I wake up I go and pee....even if I don't need to. I end up going lots through the night. Anyone else do this?


----------



## hiprise (Nov 19, 2002)

It seems like a lot of people have problems with needing to go pee in the middle of the night. Even Oprah has talked about this. I, too have to go everytime I wake up. It feels like something pressing on my bladder all the time, especially when I lay down, or after I have had a BM. Right after I go, I need to pee over and over. Maybe our colons are sitting on the bladder and we can't hold much liquid. A couple of years ago I had a bad month where I felt pressure on my bladder and literally, had to pee every 10 minutes. I thought I was going to go crazy. Luckily, I wasn't working then. My hands and feet ached as well and were burning hot. I went to the several drs. and they couldn't find anything although the only test I got was a urine test. One dr. put me on Detrol and it slowly went away. It's one of those mystery illnesses I seem to get every now and then, must have something to do with IBS. I blame that for everything.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I was automatically getting up and tinkling if I woke up, regardless if I had to, because I have so much trouble sleeping through the night, I figure I would go ahead and try just in case the urge does wake me up. Mind thing I think. I have noticed since I have been back on hormone therapy, I am not waking as often with that particular problem. Hope you find good results soon.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

I am thinking that if you are peeing volumes of urine each of the 6 times you get up during the night, that something like diabetes is at hand here. Because if it was just one of the other problems people mentioneed in their replies to you, I wouldn't think you would have the volumes of water coming out. I really think you should get checked out to see if you have diabetes.


----------



## getnold (Aug 20, 2002)

if your bladder checks out ok, you might consider looking at your sleep. problems like apnea can cause frequent nighttime bathroom calls.there is a little online test for sleep at sleepnet.org (i think that's it). try that for starters and see how you do. if you think there might be a problem, contact your doc immediately. most apnea goes undiagnosed and causes a myriad of other health problems including early death.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2002)

I also pee alot at nite and during the day. Alot of times not much comes out but I feel the urge to pee and can usually produce something!! At times this drives me crrrrazy! If I were you I'd definitely get diabetes checked out b/c that can make you pee alot but also know that the your bladder nerves are connected or part of the same nerves that your ibs is linked to. I've seen a specialist in San Francisco about IBS and he smiled when I told him about the peeing and just said-oh yes yes yes, I get alot of that. He says its VERY common for people who have ibs to have sensitive bladders b/c its all connected by the same nerves down there. He said its not much to worry about. But definitely check with your doctor. I think Diabetes is easy to rule out with a simple blood test. If you have a husband or partner and they are awake and can listen to you breathing while you sleep and know what to look for they could rule out Sleep Apnea. I don't know about Intestitial Cystitis-sounds more complicated but I do think most who have that have pain.


----------

